# windows 10 chimes every hour!



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i have all notifications turned off 
nothing on in alarms and clocks.....but will chime on the hour every hour 
this is on only one of my windows 10 computers, the rest have no issue 
i've googled and am stumped on this 
this is the latest win 10 build i downloaded recently


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

Good grief! And that's a feature, not a bug, right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i've tried to stop this chime for days


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it a clock or calender option?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

nothing in alarms and clocks 
and i don't see a chime/ alarm setting in calendar


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe in sounds settings, you Have chime for news flash, etc.

I know creator has chimes and sounds options for everything under sun.

Control panel, hardware and sound,

Or settings app>System>Notifications>shoe app notifications> toggle off.

Maybe for one of above,remember chimes for 1603 and 1703 but, thinking pc on iPhone doesn't always work.yes, I know versions are wrong typing with thumbs isn't working tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i have tried turning windows sound scheme to "none" and still get the chime (just got the 5pm chime  )

all notifications are turned off


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

If all widows notifications are set to "None" then it must be an app.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i have not installed any apps.... unless its existing app in a clean win 10 install 
any idea's?


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

as dumb as it sounds ding dong or Westminster.

Your computer or in service.

Windows sounds exist for everything including low batteries.

Alarm/snooze has hourly
Chrome plus has hourly
And the list goes on.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

Call up Task Manager on the hour and see what spikes memory when the chime starts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah, start,all programs,accessories,system tools,task scheduler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

frozenoem1 said:


> as dumb as it sounds ding dong or Westminster.


not sure what u mean by this....but it is a synthesizer sound! 
as mentioned no alarm or snooze set atall


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

FINALLY worked it out, and its kinda lame  
turns out it was a gadget i installed ....see pic 
thx 4 all of your suggestions


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

Glad you found it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

